# Will these guys work ?



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all, in a 125 gal. tank willl these fish be OK together put in this order , False percula clowns 3, Bangaii Cardinals 2-3. Plus 1-2 Gobys + a six line wrasse , 1 coral beauty, 1 hippo tang + 1 yellow tang.  What do you think also a FOWLR tank setup nothing else except clean crew... Thanks----


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

It all sounds good to me.


----------

